# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  New member

## flatheadkid1

Hello everyone.  I am new to the forum and new to 3D printing.  I have an ancient Dimention SST printer I am trying to fire up after a 9 year slumber.  Hopefully someone here will be able to answer a few questions I have on this machine.  Thank Youflatheadkid1

----------

